
“Your location London, UK will be auto-updated to London, England Metrop. Area” - OJFord
&#x27;better experience&#x27;<p>[by email:]<p>We’re continuously making changes to our platform to provide you with a better experience. In an effort to improve our mapping data, over the next month we’ll be updating the location displayed on your profile based on the information you’ve already provided us — either when you set up your account or last edited your location.<p>Your current location is displayed as London, United Kingdom and will be automatically updated to London, England Metropolitan Area on October 12, 2020. If you’d like to choose a different location to be displayed on your profile, simply click here to manually update your location. If you are fine with this change, you don&#x27;t need to do anything.<p>For step-by-step instructions on how to change your location, please refer to this page.<p>Regards,<p>The LinkedIn Team
======
PaulHoule
Are these guys getting paid by UKIP or something?

